# Breed



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

where the does piranhas breed if its all sand? im askin cause bout a week ago 2 of my piranhas just start'd getin darker/purple, there about 5 1/2 ~ 6 inches not realy sure, but does 2 seem to be a bit more aggressive after couple big stroms i been havin, and if it is a sign of breeding i have bad news, i have to go on a trip so imma let my friend hold my 5 p's. n im pretty scared he mite kill it =X sigh... is there anyway i can find out if they are a breeding pair? n if they are is there anyway i could make em continue after i come back? please reply asap


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

Stranger said:


> where the does piranhas breed if its all sand? im askin cause bout a week ago 2 of my piranhas just start'd getin darker/purple, there about 5 1/2 ~ 6 inches not realy sure, but does 2 seem to be a bit more aggressive after couple big stroms i been havin, and if it is a sign of breeding i have bad news, i have to go on a trip so imma let my friend hold my 5 p's. n im pretty scared he mite kill it =X sigh... is there anyway i can find out if they are a breeding pair? n if they are is there anyway i could make em continue after i come back? please reply asap
> [snapback]833069[/snapback]​


Watch for eggs. If they breed they will breed again and next time you will be ready for them


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

If they are showing pre-spwaning behavior. I would not make any big changes to the tank.

How long are you leaving for?

Is your friend competent? If so they should be fine.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

Hope ur friend is not pushing the retard limits... Good luck man.


----------



## Stranger (Jul 1, 2004)

well im back from my trip. tommorow i will be pickin my reds up and hopfully they will continue where they left off, (if they "are" a pair/alive) well thanks for the comments fellas, n e breeding tips would be well appreciated


----------

